# Love dogs? Love Neil deGrasse Tyson?



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 10, 2011)

Then you get two in one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6479QAJuz8

Our favorite astrophysicist introduces us to a dog that can match a thousand names to their respective toys.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 10, 2011)

Seems to have been a spate of these stories lately. That's one of the most impressive ones I seen yet.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 11, 2011)

That's too awesome for words.



And, LOL, Darwin chew toy XD


----------

